# No Clicks On A 39 Mm Amphibian?



## Stokport (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi all!

I've just purchaged a Vostok similar (I think) to that Mr. Demrvos (look a few topics down). Yeah it's shiny, the bracelet is not all too expensive like. But what about the clicks on the bezel? Gotta be a million smooth clicks, cause I can hear none! Can't get it all for nothing.

Still, the bearing is 31J, it's thick, screw down crown, ect.

Cheers, Henrik

PS.

Not joking: have I bought a fake? Are there no clicks on yours either?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Mine don't click; they slide....smoothly.

Also my Vostoks.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

None of mine click.

Mine are all friction type bi directional not ratchet.

Dave


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

they don't have a ratchet on any vostok that I've seen.


----------



## Stokport (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok and thanks for ultra fast replying. My heart beats again.

And while I'm posting: Does any of you guys have a good experiences in straps or bands that suits a vostok just perfectly. How about a grey nato or one of Roys aviators?

Thanks, Henrik


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Forgive me Henrik

I forgot the







welcome.

I like nato's on vostoks.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Hello Alby







.

Clicks on a Vostok







?

What do you want? Blood














?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Stokport said:


> And while I'm posting: Does any of you guys have a good experiences in straps or bands that suits a vostok just perfectly. How about a grey nato or one of Roys aviators?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Henrik and welcome,

I wear mine on a decent oyster style bracelet using the Vostok bracelet end pieces, it works a treat







I have had two Vostok bracelets and the both literally fell apart
















Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum Henrik









Regarding straps for the Vostok here`s some of the opptions available from our host that I`ve used....

Swiss Rubber on deployment clasp, it can be used like this or with the smooth side out...










On one of his excellent Heavy Duty Nylon straps, an absolute bargain at Â£3 in green, blue or black....










Or of course on a Nato (although this particular style didn`t come from Roy)...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Quite a few of here with Vostocks, and all of us happy with 'em.

Vostocks on NATO's seem to be popular too - here's mine:


----------



## Stokport (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

Your excellent pics give me a good idea as to what I have to do: buy more. Both the Natos and the rubber strap are cool.

I'm glad that you mention that vostoks are good quality. It's difficult for rookies to know that.

Cheers, Henrik


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Henrik,

My vostoks are all on Roy,s USA oiled leather straps. Very comfortable and not bad looking (IMO).


----------



## dmrvos (Nov 11, 2005)

Back to the orginal question -- about clicks on the bezel...

Has anyone done a conversion of a Vostok to a ratcheting bezel? The "friction bezel" really irritates me. It rotates so freely that I can't use it for timing. Set it in one place and look at your wrist 10 minutes later and it has rotated to a different position. You definitely couldn't rely on this for diving...

I just took a ratcheting bezel off another watch and the mechanism looks pretty simple. It's just small length of spring wire (with a 90* bend on one end which fits into a tiny hole drilled in the watch case) and teeth on the inside diameter of the bezel.

I'd have to find a toothed bezel of exactly the right size, though. Anyone have suggestions?

-- Dan


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Although I have swum and snorkelled in an Amphibia Dan, I don't think I'd rely on one for diving.

If it's any comfort I've noticed that the majority of my bezels have tightened up with age, which is probably down to the build up of debris underneath







.

Maybe this process could be accelerated







.

Good luck with your quest







.


----------

